# 2007 Sydney Outback 27 Rls



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Well in another topic I was so excited about getting my camper today. I told everyone that I was going to be busy setting up and I probably would not be on to add my two cents into everything. Well, I have got a problem









1) The Carrier Air Conditioner is not working correctly. It is very loud making horrible noises, vibrations and then shuts off on own and turns on by itself intermitently, no cool air. When using the remote the breaker has blown the breaker several times. Lakeshore did not send us a users manual as it states in their guide Outbacker Manual, so we have no help or assistance. has anyone had the same experience, is their something wrong with the Airconditioner or the owners.

2) The hot water heater is not working either. You can hear it heating up on the unit, then it blows the breaker. Again, Outback Manual states to look at hot water heater users manual, and guess what, no manual for the hot water heater.









3) How long does the refrigerator take too cool down. It apparently is stubborn and not cooling. Hey we do have an owners manual, but nothing that fits that criteria.









Okay, before I call Lakeshore tomorrow (or my husband







, who may not be as honey as me) can anyone provide us with some assitance as maybe we are doing something wrong.

I am in tears, my evening ruined, my next weekend plans maybe on hold, HELP!!!!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

What are you plugging into at home? If you are using a 100' extention cord and plugging into the house that would explain the A/C issue. The only way you would hear the electric element in the water heater would be if there was no water in it and in which case that element is ng now. The fridge will that between 5 and 12 hours to cool down staring with the freezer. Hope the problems are all that simple.

Good luck

John


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> What are you plugging into at home? If you are using a 100' extention cord and plugging into the house that would explain the A/C issue. The only way you would hear the electric element in the water heater would be if there was no water in it and in which case that element is ng now. The fridge will that between 5 and 12 hours to cool down staring with the freezer. Hope the problems are all that simple.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> John


There is water in the water heater for sure. The pressure relief valve was opened by me and water shot out of it.

I am plugging into the proper 3 prong outlet, but, the breaker is a 30 amp breaker. It has the two hot leads which is like a 220 breaker, is that right. (it is a double breaker similiar to what would work your water heater in the house). Should I only have a single breaker like the lights in the house.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

You should only be pulling 1 hot lead from the 220. That gives you 110... Are you using a 220 breaker in your breaker box?

I'd make sure you were only getting 110. Putting 220 to the A/C, hot water heater, and fridge would make all of them act funny. Not to mention fry something.









On second thought, you should only be using a single pole, single throw breaker. If you're using a single pole double throw, you might be getting 220.

Again, your 3 prong plug should have only 1 hot lead. The other should be for the neutral and the other for the ground. If you have 2 hot leads, you're getting 220... which is bad... very bad...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Please tell me that your not hooked up to 220 volts







The plug for the trailer looks like a dryer plug but its only 120volts and if you did put 220 to the trailer you may have fried everything in the camper. A/C, fridge/converter. I hope that didn't happen. You should only be connected to one leg of the two pole breaker if that is what you used.

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

you be able to find a manual on line for the ones you need?? worth looking into. Check Keystone site.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Justman said:


> Please tell me that your not hooked up to 220 volts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay, we are fine, everything is working great, no frying. Okay, so electric is not my strong suit, but finishing detail is what I do. Thank you


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have heard many a Depot employee give out wrong info to the point that I stopped one guy in his tracks and asked him if he was an Electrician and told him if he doesn't know what he is talking about go back to stocking the shelves. Then gave the hownowner the right info which was over his head and it turned into a sidejob for me. Glad to hear everything works,Now get out and use that camper.

John


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Holy Macaroni.......

I almost fell off my chair when I read your above post. I said "OH GOD, SHE'S PLUGGING IN TO 220 VOLTS" and the people here at work looked at me like I should be.......working or something......harumph.

Glad you got it figured out, and you're WAY lucky everything didn't fry! **WHEW**


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Way to Go Outbackers!! 









LabbyCampers, I'm so glad to hear you had a happy ending








Now go get ready for your camping trip next weekend


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey everyone, thank you. I promise not to listen to HOME DEPOT people and vow to ask you all experienced campers. Anyways, the blond and her old man will be hitting the road next weekend for our first trial run.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Have the tears stopped now? I sure hope so.

Glad everything seems to be back to normal.

Now ejoy some relaxation time.

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> Hey everyone, thank you. I promise not to listen to HOME DEPOT people and vow to ask you all experienced campers. Anyways, the blond and her old man will be hitting the road next weekend for our first trial run.


for everyone's safety you need to go back to Home Depot








and let the manager know exactly what could have happened. The next person to talk to the same person at HOME DEPOT may not have Outbackers.com forum to ask questions. Better yet, I would email the corporate of HOME DEPOT and put it in their hands. Now, as for you ....go camping and have a nice cold one and some







and







and you are required to post







when you return!! and Cricket says


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

OK, from a former Agent Orange (competitors reference for Home Depot







) employee and now a Lowe's kitchen design instructor, I must say that you can get the same bad information from an licensed electrician. HD probably has the best training modules available in a big box, provided that you can get time to use them; however none stress anything regarding RVs. The one thing that I can say for Lowe's is they stress in their training NEVER to try to answer a question for which you do not have a completely clear answer







. Also we must realize that when pointing the finger, there are three pointed back at ourselves







. Yes, quite often we have failed to clearly explain our problem or what we are trying to accomplish. I know that I have been tabbed as the "RV expert







" in our store, and we now have available a list of RV "mods" parts that are available in the store.

Hmmm, this might just mean that Outbackers.com might be the best site for advice.... or a Keystone dealer nearby????









By the way I find it really hard to believe that the Lakeshore RV folks didn't give you what manuals that come with the unit. If you truly are short, call them. They are great folks and will do their utmost to make sure you get them.

Glad the Labby still have a trailer to camp in.









By the way, Tekla (my yellow lab) says hi to yours.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

my son in law ( a.k.a. not brightest crayon in box) lives practically next door to Lowe's and will go clear across town to Home Depot because...............................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.he's a Tony Stewart fan. I guess time and gas don't mean much. Hmmm...probably shouldn't get me started...


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, what a start to you Outback experience. Welcome to Outbackers. Now get out there and happy camping.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

TrippHammer said:


> OK, from a former Agent Orange (competitors reference for Home Depot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Manuals, we have gone through every orifice of the TT. but not to fear, the TT is still here. But only because of the good help of the Outbackers on this forum website. Don't get me wrong, lakeshore was great with us, but a few glitches need to be worked out as with everyone. Otherwise would we buy from them again, most likely yes, after all this was our first experience. No offense to the people that work at Home Depot or Lowes, i would love to work in their paint department but the floors would be different colors all the time every moment of the day. I love to try the spray paint all over (carts included) so my husband makes me go to the garden department where I don't get in trouble.....







Okay, it is not a Mall something needs to keep me amused.


----------

